# Bryan VA and other "Basstrix Tube Swimbaits" seeke



## SMDave (Dec 10, 2007)

Introducing... The Luck-E-Strike Bass Magic Swimbaits! https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_98283_100007007_100000000_100007000_100-7-7

The body is hollow, the paint schemes are more realistic, and supposedly, the tail action is better, and the paint/eyes are more durable. For less than Basstrix Swimbaits too!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 10, 2007)

Those look pretty nice! I'll probably order some and give em a try as soon as I run out of trix. Thanks Dave!


----------



## cjensen (Dec 11, 2007)

It was a matter of time. Those basstrix swimbaits have been impossible to find for at least 6 months. Now I only have to wait 4 months to give em a try....


----------



## little anth (Dec 11, 2007)

lol ive bid on a few on ebay that got to out of hand for me theese look good to tacklewarehouse.com has a few like it also


----------

